# postfix problem



## t-z (16. August 2004)

hallo,

ich bekomme über mein LAMP-System über ein PHP-Script keine email's zu geschickt. habe MTA über yast so konfiguriert:
connection type: dial up (die option Permanent hab ich auch schon ausprobiert!)
outgoing mail server: mail.gmx.de
Domains for locally delivered mail: hab ich leer gelassen
(x) Masquerade other domains
Domains to masquerade: mail.gmx.de

sind diese einstellungen richtig?

wenn das PHP-Script ausgeführt wird bekomme ich in der /var/log/mail diese fehlermeldung:
Aug 16 17:09:14 linux postfix/smtp[4312]: E6B27A7FD: to=<torsten-zindel@gmx.de>, relay=mx0.gmx.de[213.165.64.100], delay=185621, status=bounced (host mx0.gmx.de[213.165.64.100] said: 550 5.1.8 {mx031} Cannot resolve your domain)

kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## mathiu (17. August 2004)

Zum Versenden von Emails reicht normalerweise die Standard-Konfiguration von Postfix. Kenn mich dabei zwar bei SuSE nicht aus, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass es da anders ist.

Scheinbar will gmx deine E-Mails auch gar nicht annehmen, soweit ich das erkennen kann.


----------

